# Blog 4



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I completed the string parts of my Berio transcription. I just need to fill out the wind parts and then that's another module finished. The piece, 'Leaf' is made almost entirely from close staccato chords. The interest comes from the elusive third pedal which allows selected pitches to sustain.






Neeme Jarvi's rendition of Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet Suites 1, 2 & 3 came through the post from ebay today. Right off the bat, the tempos are much slower than usual. I don't mind this as it's easier on the players (as I know from personal experience!) and it allows the detail to be heard with clarity. Also, the suites are much much much better than listening to the whole ballet on record, or even worse, "highlights"!


----------

